# Graco 455?



## Final Element (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, Whats the word on this unit?

I have one (455 st), with an old contractor i gun, and love it.. the pump and motor are badass .. overall its in awesome condition..
Should I be saving for a new machine?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You should always be putting money aside for new equipment but unless you need a bigger pump and there are no problems with the 455st I say ride it out.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> You should always be putting money aside for new equipment but unless you need a bigger pump and there are no problems with the 455st I say ride it out.


If you have an older Graco Contractor Spray Gun (before Graco Silver guns), keep it and rebuild it. I still have 2 and rebuild them and they are superior to the later and present Graco spray guns. You can find them on eBay sometimes.


----------



## Final Element (Apr 10, 2011)

Contractor Jeff said:


> If you have an older Graco Contractor Spray Gun (before Graco Silver guns), keep it and rebuild it. I still have 2 and rebuild them and they are superior to the later and present Graco spray guns. You can find them on eBay sometimes.


Ya, thats what i learned, the girl at Pumpworks, told me its worth its weight, and its a far better gun. I'm just finding out that its kinda hard to get the 100-200 mesh fluid filter for them.. I'm kinda stocking up, with filters and needles.. just in case.

Workaholic, I agree, i should be saving money for an upgrade, more or less, just wanted to know if its a decent rig. 

first one i have encountered, so.. 

Thanks 
T.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Final Element said:


> Workaholic, I agree, i should be saving money for an upgrade, more or less, just wanted to know if its a decent rig.
> 
> first one i have encountered, so..
> 
> ...


 Never had a 455, had a couple 495's and they were great pumps, so I am sure the 455 is a solid rig. Use it and take care of it and it will last for years to come.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the 455 is a good solid pump and there are plenty of parts still available for it both Graco and replacement parts. the gun repair kits are readily available also and are pretty easy to install.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

I had one of those Graco's years ago. They are easy to transport and do OK with paints that aren't too thick. Forget using a block filler with that airless as it will gag, the same with thicker latex enamels as you will tend to get trails when shooting latex enamels on large flat trim.

I don't believe in thinning a product for airless spraying, unless specifically made to be thinned, as in lower grade production type commercial paints (add 2 gallons water per 5).


----------



## Final Element (Apr 10, 2011)

Contractor Jeff said:


> I had one of those Graco's years ago. They are easy to transport and do OK with paints that aren't too thick. Forget using a block filler with that airless as it will gag, the same with thicker latex enamels as you will tend to get trails when shooting latex enamels on large flat trim.
> 
> I don't believe in thinning a product for airless spraying, unless specifically made to be thinned, as in lower grade production type commercial paints (add 2 gallons water per 5).



Normally, I dont thin product, but if i must, I use flowTrol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Contractor Jeff said:


> I don't believe in thinning a product for airless spraying, unless specifically made to be thinned, as in lower grade production type commercial paints (add 2 gallons water per 5).


Damn :blink:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

anytime I start tailing, I have thinned it a bit...or rechecked pressure or bought a new tip.....and then just recently.....

I have learned thru SW pump repair guy...that the specs from Pro Mar is to spray with a .017

usually I .415/.515 latex and have not had issues until just recently...then again I have spent alot of time not spraying for the last two years, just based on the job situation...small remodels or repaints.

had problems with the tailing and complained to the guy at the counter and he checked and it is to be sprayed with a larger size....havn't gone back into spraying again at this job but would much rather not thin it out at all when doing latex also.....not that a little would hurt.

amazing the stuff you can learn after all these years.:yes:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

wouldn't hurt if I read the labels more frequently.:thumbsup:

Titans rule, but I have a Graco, too. just bought a nova 390..think it is being discontinued, but I know I can get the parts for up to 25 years.....

and JOE likes to repair gracos...


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Damn :blink:


Oops, I meant flat paint that companies sell that you use 2 gallons of water per 5, not enamels. Totally bottom line production grade paint. That kind of flat paint can't even be touched up ,let alone washed. I don't use that stuff, but my local paint dealership sells it.

I currently own a Graco 695, about 7 years old, have had it repacked once. I have owned 4 airless's, all Graco. I'm a fan. Not a fan of Graco line sold at homer stores.

Graco makes a line of baby carriages and car child seats. Go figure.


----------



## Final Element (Apr 10, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graco_(fluid_handling)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graco_(baby_products)

two different companies, same founder tho.. 

Kinda cool, how a guy can build two massive corporations in a life time.


----------

